# 95 Nissan Altima Parts.



## dc_kidz_usa (Mar 6, 2007)

i have a 1995 4 door Nissan Altima. the motor seized up on me. it has many upgrades. full body kit, projector headlights. lowered, spoiler..many more. ill sell the car in whole.. or i can part anything out to you. if u want sumthing off of it. email me for pixx [email protected]. or reply to this. the car does NOT run the motor seized up. the pistons are bad. but if there is anything else u need from the motor or interior, or exterior IE body kit, ill part it out to you. email me at the above address for pix and prices.

i need to start selling off of it asap! i WILL bargin prices!!

Full Body Kit VIS racing...(4door side skirts)
2.1 inch Lowering Coil Overs.
Front Strut bar.
Projector Headlights.
Rear Spoiler.
interior is in almost perfect cond. ill sell seats..sunvisors..whatever u want..
exterior has NO DENTS OR RUST! ill sell anything ..trunk..spoiler..tail lights..
anything u need from the motor..except pistons(went bad) ill sell.. 

PLEASE EMAIL ME IF U WANT ANYTHING AND WE'LL TALK PRICES!! 
I WILL BARGIN I NEED TO SELL ASAP!! 

[email protected]


thanks,
Jon L.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

How's the transmission? what kind is it?

I might be interested in the body kit, headlights, and spoiler as well..


----------



## Sargeue (Aug 6, 2006)

I have 1993 altima, will the spoiler and headlights fit, if so I want them and visors also?
Pay by paypay!!! Thx!


----------



## Leuthesius (Sep 7, 2006)

What kind of seats are in your car? I'm looking for some... are they black?


----------



## brockmandl (Dec 9, 2007)

Is the head still good? If so -- How much including shipping??


----------

